# Fifa 15: uscita 25 Settembre. Novità, prezzo, trucchi, opinioni



## admin (22 Settembre 2014)

Fifa 15, il nuovo capitolo del videogioco di calcio più popolare, uscirà il prossimo 25 Settembre 2014 e sarà disponibile Pc, Playstation 3 e 4, Xbox 360 e One. Quali sono le novità della nuova versione di Fifa, la 15? Saranno molte, a cominciare dalla tecnologia che farà leva sul motore grafico Ignate Engine per sfruttare al meglio le console di nuova generazione.

Sarà introdotta anche l'intelligenza emotiva dei giocatori in base all'importanza del contesto e delle partite che si stanno disputando. Ogni giocatore avrà reazione diverse, in basi ai momenti di gioco, nei confronti dei compagni di squadra e degli avversari. Sono state migliorare anche le espressioni dei volti ed il linguaggio del corpo. Quelle dei top player saranno più dettagliate.


Migliorato anche il coinvolgimento del pubblico sugli spalti. Gli stadi più importanti sono stati riprodotti nei minimi particolari. E le tifoserie delle squadre più note intoneranno cori e faranno coreografie. Migliorate anche le reazioni delle panchine. I raccattapalle saranno animati. Le pubblicità a bordo campo avranno dei led animati.


Migliorati anche i volti dei singoli giocatori e le divise da gioco, che si sporcheranno durante la gara. Anche i capelli e le maglie non saranno più statiche ma si muoveranno in base alle varie situazioni di gioco. Anche il campo da gioco si "consumerà" con il passare dei minuti. Sarà possibile vedere i segni dei tacchetti sull'erba. Anche le porte tremeranno quando verranno colpite da un tiro molto potente. 


Nuovo gameplay con una fisica del pallone completamente rinnovata. Le traiettorie e gli effetti dai al pallone saranno fedeli alla realtà e reali. Non più simil arcade. Migliorati anche gli scontri tra i giocatori per la conquista del pallone e le "lotte di spalla". Sarà possibile controllare nei dettagli anche i calci piazzati, posizionando nel migliore dei modi un compagno di squadra per creare occasioni da gol e sorprendere la difesa avversaria. 


La telecronaca di Fifa 15 sarà affidata a Pierluigi Pardo e Stefano Nava, che prenderanno il posto dello storico duo Caressa Bergomi.

Fifa 15 uscirà in tutti i negozi il prossimo 25 Settembre 2014. Il prezzo si aggirerà sempre tra i 60 ed i 70 euro, in base alle offerte ed alle promozioni. 


Qui in basso, dal secondo post in poi, qualche video di Fifa 15


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

Ho giocato alla demo per il PC e ne sono rimasto veramente molto colpito, infatti al 99,9% (Galliani docet  ) lo prenderò.
P.S. Finalmente Caressa e Bergomi via, non se ne poteva più!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2014)

Il noto sito Spaziogames ha fatto vedere in anteprima il gioco (con EA Access) settimana scorsa, scoprendo IMBARAZZANTI bug del portieri che coi tiri da fuori non si muove, e prende gol assurdi.
Al D1 verrà rilasciata una patch per la versione PS4 da come ho letto, per correggere questo fastidioso bug.


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il noto sito Spaziogames ha fatto vedere in anteprima il gioco (con EA Access) settimana scorsa, scoprendo IMBARAZZANTI bug del portieri che coi tiri da fuori non si muove, e prende gol assurdi.
> Al D1 verrà rilasciata una patch per la versione PS4 da come ho letto, per correggere questo fastidioso bug.



E per le altre versioni, PC, X1, 360 e PS3 non verrà rilasciato nulla?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà introdotta anche l'intelligenza emotiva dei giocatori in base all'importanza del contesto e delle partite che si stanno disputando. Ogni giocatore avrà reazione diverse, in basi ai momenti di gioco, nei confronti dei compagni di squadra e degli avversari. Sono state migliorare anche le espressioni dei volti ed il linguaggio del corpo. Quelle dei top player saranno più dettagliate.
> 
> 
> Migliorato anche il coinvolgimento del pubblico sugli spalti. Gli stadi più importanti sono stati riprodotti nei minimi particolari. E le tifoserie delle squadre più note intoneranno cori e faranno coreografie. Migliorate anche le reazioni delle panchine. I raccattapalle saranno animati. Le pubblicità a bordo campo avranno dei led animati.
> ...



ma tutti questi miglioramenti ci saranno anche per la versione ps3 o solo per la 4?vorrei prenderlo ma ho ancora la ps3 e non so se mi conviene spendere 69 euro per un gioco che è stato sudato su una console next gen..
voi che dite?


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2014)

Provato su PS3 e devo dire che è davvero peggiorato. Graficamente (con giocatori che sembrano usciti da un film di Tim Burton) ma anche come giocabilità (troppo velocizzata e facilitata).


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Provato su PS3 e devo dire che è davvero peggiorato. Graficamente (con giocatori che sembrano usciti da un film di Tim Burton) ma anche come giocabilità (troppo velocizzata e facilitata).



Beh ma non stato mica fatto per la PS3 e per la 360 , il gioco è stato fatto per la NextGen non devi piu guardare le vecchie consolle , non è piu quello il termine di paragone


----------



## Butcher (23 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ma non stato mica fatto per la PS3 e per la 360 , il gioco è stato fatto per la NextGen non devi piu guardare le vecchie consolle , non è piu quello il termine di paragone



Eh si, purtroppo lo so


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

a me la demo per ps4 è piaciuta abbastanza. 

graficamente poi si nota tutto il passaggio alla nuova generazione, soprattutto nei replay. 
considerato che per ps4 non ho ancora nulla di giochi di calcio, sono tentata. 

volevo fare un paragone con pes ma mi pare di aver capito che il gioco uscirà a novembre.....grande mossa


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> E per le altre versioni, PC, X1, 360 e PS3 non verrà rilasciato nulla?



Mh non credo per adesso. Ho letto solo PS4.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me la demo per ps4 è piaciuta abbastanza.
> 
> graficamente poi si nota tutto il passaggio alla nuova generazione, soprattutto nei replay.
> considerato che per ps4 non ho ancora nulla di giochi di calcio, sono tentata.
> ...



Yes, PES esce a Novembre. Una mossa sbagliata, ma almeno il prodotto sarà completo non come quello dell'anno scorso.

Attenzione che la Demo non è il gioco finale, ma una build di qualche settimana fa. Alcune differenze ci sono, come appunto i portieri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2014)

Tra 4 ore vado a prenderlo


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

Potrebbe essere giunta per me l'ora dell'acquisto della PS4. All'Euronics da domani PS4+FIFA 15+2 JOYSTICK a 399!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2014)

E' bellissimo <3 <3


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2014)

Domani finito lavoro credo di fare l'acquisto


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, che differenze ci sono tra l'edizione standard e quella Ultimate Edition?


----------



## sion (25 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, che differenze ci sono tra l'edizione standard e quella Ultimate Edition?



con la ultimate edition ti regalano un pacchetto a settimana per 40 settimane


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Settembre 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> con la ultimate edition ti regalano un pacchetto a settimana per 40 settimane



In sostanza, con la Ultimate Edition si hanno pacchetti, divise storiche ecc... che con l'edizione standard, al massimo, si possono acquistare guadagnando punti facendo le partite in rete. Quindi l'Ultimate Team la posso fare anche con l'edizione standard. Ho capito bene?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> In sostanza, con la Ultimate Edition si hanno pacchetti, divise storiche ecc... che con l'edizione standard, al massimo, si possono acquistare guadagnando punti facendo le partite in rete. Quindi l'Ultimate Team la posso fare anche con l'edizione standard. Ho capito bene?



Yes.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Settembre 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> con la ultimate edition ti regalano un pacchetto a settimana per 40 settimane





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Yes.



Thanks!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Settembre 2014)

Provate le demo per PS4 di FIFA e PES...

Che dire entrambi fantastici e anche abbastanza simili ( pes ha tralasciato un po' il realismo e ha fatto un gioco più divertente, stile FIFA ).

Però a FIFA i giocatori paiono un po' galline nel muoversi, a PES sono migliori i movimenti, più fluidi e meno squadrati.

Meglio PES


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2014)

Fifa su One è clamoroso


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2014)

Cosa buona è che EA ha bandito i siti di crediti, dichiarando che bannerà gli utenti che compreranno crediti da siti. Anche se da quello che leggo, alcuni sono riusciti comunque ad acquistarli.
Ovviamente ci sono i Fifa Points. FUT rimane fortemente legato a questo fattore, e per questo non mi piace molto.
Sapere che io sudo le partite per arrivare a comprare un giocatore da 10000 crediti, mentre un tizio in pochi minuti riceve tipo 200'000 crediti


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Cosa buona è che EA ha bandito i siti di crediti, dichiarando che bannerà gli utenti che compreranno crediti da siti. Anche se da quello che leggo, alcuni sono riusciti comunque ad acquistarli.
> Ovviamente ci sono i Fifa Points. FUT rimane fortemente legato a questo fattore, e per questo non mi piace molto.
> Sapere che io sudo le partite per arrivare a comprare un giocatore da 10000 crediti, mentre un tizio in pochi minuti riceve tipo 200'000 crediti



Si , tipo che ieri ho incontrato uno con Messi e Thiago silva in squadra.. è impossibile che li abbia scartati non ci crederò mai... io quando scarto mi trovo Biabiany e Cascione ..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si , tipo che ieri ho incontrato uno con Messi e Thiago silva in squadra.. è impossibile che li abbia scartati non ci crederò mai... io quando scarto mi trovo Biabiany e Cascione ..



 Ahaha


----------



## juventino (30 Settembre 2014)

Ci credete che mi ha già stufato dopo due giorni?


----------



## Hammer (30 Settembre 2014)

Gameplay scandaloso. Puoi segnare da 35 metri eurogol con Nocerino, puoi arrivare in porta palla al piede da centrocampo con Montolivo. Scandaloso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2014)

Oh raga a me piace tantissimo su ONE ... Si è vero che è troppo facile arrivare in porta .


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2014)

Ovviamente ho ceduto alla tentazione, venerdi scorso l'ho preso con la ps4, alla fine mi conosco, questi giochi mi stufano subito. Attendo AC!


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Settembre 2014)

Bene, guardando i commenti, un altro acquisto evitato. Complimenti EA!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Bene, guardando i commenti, un altro acquisto evitato. Complimenti EA!!!



Hai fatto bene, ho provato visto che l'ha preso mio fratello, una roba direi ridicola. Qui ogni anno si va indietro.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Gameplay scandaloso. Puoi segnare da 35 metri eurogol con Nocerino, puoi arrivare in porta palla al piede da centrocampo con Montolivo. Scandaloso.



ma a che difficoltà lo giocate ? io faccio una fatica boia su esperto....figuriamoci su campione e leggenda.  

però sto usando una squadra di scarsoni di 4a serie inglese. 

cmq la difesa secondo me rispetto agli altri fifa l'hanno peggiorata di brutto, anche disattivando l'odiosa difesa tattica preimpostata. 
ho di quei buchi in difesa che mi pare di giocare con 4 bonera.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Ottobre 2014)

E' ovvio che Fifa non migliora. Non è stimolata a farlo perchè comunque venderà millanta copie grazie a FUT, anche se il prodotto in sè è mediocre.


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2014)

Io ad UT non ci gioco perché è uno scandalo vergognoso. E' palese che ci sia qualcosa che non va in quella modalità e per rendersene conto basta giocare ad altre modalità online, partite e gameplay completamente diversi.
L'aspetto più deludente però è senza ombra di dubbio l'offline, con la carriera praticamente sempre uguale da FIFA 11, e le licenze, da anni sempre le stesse (mai un briciolo di sforzo per aggiungere qualche campionato in più). 
Come ultimo aspetto ci metto anche la grafica. Solitamente è una cosa che non guardo molto e non la reputo importante per un gioco, ma considerato che questo era il primo ad essere sviluppato mi aspettavo MOLTO di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2014)

Però aspetta andiamo con ordine : 

1 se giocate su vecchie consolle ci credo che non vi piace ... 

2 Se giocate offline ci credo che non vi piace oramai il 99% degli utenti gioca a FUT o a Torneo online .... infatti se vedete il gameplay vero è solo su FUT il resto è completamente diverso .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però aspetta andiamo con ordine :
> 
> 1 se giocate su vecchie consolle ci credo che non vi piace ...
> 
> 2 Se giocate offline ci credo che non vi piace oramai il 99% degli utenti gioca a FUT o a Torneo online .... infatti se vedete il gameplay vero è solo su FUT il resto è completamente diverso .



Si Lollo sono d'accordo, ma un gioco deve essere valutato per intero. Un gioco come Fifa oggi vive solo per FUT, il resto è mediocre. Basta vedere qualche video di critica videoludica per capirlo.
Che poi anche per FUT, ho sentito di molte pecche, riguardo i server e il gioco in sè (con il celebre momentum).


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma a che difficoltà lo giocate ? io faccio una fatica boia su esperto....figuriamoci su campione e leggenda.



Ho finito la prima stagione in Ultimate Team, ho giocatori intorno al 70-75 (quindi nemmeno forti), gioco ovviamente con avversari reali e non contro la macchina. È disarmante la semplicità di dribbling e di scatto, ti senti potenzialmente da un lato Maradona e dall'altro Bonera con qualsiasi centrocampista/attaccante. Non è assolutamente compatibile con la realtà.


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> (con il celebre momentum).



Il Momentum è uno scandalo. Ho fatto appena otto partite e ho già assaporato scene comiche.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il Momentum è uno scandalo. Ho fatto appena otto partite e ho già assaporato scene comiche.



Io non ho Fifa 15, quindi parlo solo perchè seguo alcuni siti e guardo alcuni video, e non per sentito dire.
E' imbarazzante l'abbondanza di script in FUT che rende il gioco falsato del tutto. Alcuni bug sono stati corretti, ma ne sono comparsi degli altri.

Che poi vogliamo parlare dei siti di crediti? EA ha promesso ban a raffica, ma non è cambiato nulla ragazzi.


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ma FUT è un gioco totalmente diverso, è ARCADE!
Partite che finiscono con risultati tennistici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ok dopo una settimana di gioco posso dire con certezza che è una M grabde come una casa .
L anno scorso faticavi per dribblare 1 giocatore , quest anno parti da centrocampo e salti tutti anche con Niang immaginate con ibra o giocatori forti .

OSCENO


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok dopo una settimana di gioco posso dire con certezza che è una M grabde come una casa .
> L anno scorso faticavi per dribblare 1 giocatore , quest anno parti da centrocampo e salti tutti anche con Niang immaginate con ibra o giocatori forti .
> 
> OSCENO



A Konami piace questo elemento


Scherzi a parte, è proprio come dice Lollo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Ottobre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ho giocato alla demo per il PC e ne sono rimasto veramente molto colpito, infatti al 99,9% (Galliani docet  ) lo prenderò.
> P.S. Finalmente Caressa e Bergomi via, non se ne poteva più!



Mi autocito: alla fine ho fatto proprio come Galliani, nel senso che non l'ho preso. 

Vabbè, in realtà non è andata proprio così, perché l'ho preso per PC al Day-One. Il bello, però, consiste nel fatto che l'ho comprato a colpo sicuro dopo aver provato la demo.
Eh già, la demo. 
Con i settaggi al minimo quest'ultima andava alla perfezione, niente cali di frame rate né microscatti, nulla di nulla. Appena installato il gioco "vero", magicamente, il (non) gioco era ingiocabile: scatti clamorosi, Pardo che si mangiava 3 parole ogni 2 e cose così. Fortuna che con la garanzia "grandi" giochi di Origin l'ho ridato subito indietro e mi son fatto restituire tutti i soldi.
EA solita schifezza.


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2014)

effettivamente è abbastanza ridicolo che se hai un giocatore leggermente veloce, li puoi scartare tutti due volte e fare gol, però finchè pes avrà solo quei miseri 4-5 campionati, senza maglie ufficiali, non cambio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> effettivamente è abbastanza ridicolo che se hai un giocatore leggermente veloce, li puoi scartare tutti due volte e fare gol, però finchè pes avrà solo quei miseri 4-5 campionati, senza maglie ufficiali, non cambio...


Con un giocatore minimamente veloce, su Fifa 15, scarti tutti e segni?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> effettivamente è abbastanza ridicolo che se hai un giocatore leggermente veloce, li puoi scartare tutti due volte e fare gol, però finchè pes avrà solo quei miseri 4-5 campionati, senza maglie ufficiali, non cambio...



Purtroppo è così, anche se la community in questo senso è sempre molto attiva.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Ottobre 2014)

Io l'ho provato per Playstation 4 da un amico..Probabilmente giocate contro avversari scarsi,oppure siete dei fenomeni..Non lo so eh..FUT è un gameplay diverso,lo dichiara pure la EA,quindi non capisco di cosa vi lamentiate..E' più arcade..

Io personalmente offline a questi giochi di calcio gioco sempre al massimo della difficoltà,nel caso di Fifa a leggenda..Per me bisogna sempre giocare al massimo della difficoltà a tutti i giochi,a maggior ragione coi giochi di calcio.Se uno che gioca a campione (difficoltà appena sotto a leggenda) e mi arriva a dire che il gioco è troppo facile gli rido in faccia.Giocate a campione e poi mi dite..Ho la demo per PC e faccio fatica a scartare tutta la difesa persino con Messi,mica na mezza pippa e non sono scarso,sono uno che se la cava piuttosto bene.Ma gioco a Leggenda,come è giusto che sia..
Per quanto riguarda l'online: Come dicevo ho giocato a casa di un amico,mi son trovato bene fin da subito..Io AMO la difesa tattica...Ho vinto tutte le partite che ho fatto (4 o 5) prendendo massimo 2 goal...So difendere bene e questo aiuta non poco..Fifa assomiglia alla realtà in questo,è inutile lamentarsi,ma il trucco è sempre quello: Difendere bene!!
Online ho visto di quegli scempi assurdi!!Gente che in difesa andava a fare raddoppi ridicoli coi difensori,per poi creare buchi assurdi e infine subire goal...La cosa divertente è che si lamentano pure col gioco,dicendo che è il gioco che è fatto male etc etc..Mha..

Non voglio difendere fifa,ha dei difetti piuttosto grossolani,spero che quest'anno non ci sia più lo script (non l'ho riscontrato fino ad adesso,ma ci ho giocato troppo poco e la play la comprerò domani) ma resto della mia idea: La maggior parte della gente se li inventa i difetti di Fifa perché non sa giocare (non mi riferisco a nessuno del forum,ovviamente)


----------



## Milo (3 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con un giocatore minimamente veloce, su Fifa 15, scarti tutti e segni?



Mi sono trovato a fare triplette con poli, vedi te.

E conta che Ibarbo è il CR7 della serie a, se giochi contro uno che ha lui, mettiti l'anima in pace...

Avete visto che nel 90% dei casi danno sempre 5 minuti di recupero???? Mai e dico mai giocato con partite da 0,1,2 e 4 minuti di recupero


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io l'ho provato per Playstation 4 da un amico..Probabilmente giocate contro avversari scarsi,oppure siete dei fenomeni..Non lo so eh..FUT è un gameplay diverso,lo dichiara pure la EA,quindi non capisco di cosa vi lament...



No però aspetta che se scrivi cosi sembra che noi parliamo senza essere a conoscenza della causa.. io per quanto mi riguarda sono un giocatore assiduo ( fissato direi ) e per darti un idea sono uno da prima categoria online torneo e prima categoria a FUT quindi se permetti qualcosa del gioco ne capisco .

la mia critica principale è che quando arrivi ad alti livelli dalla cat 4 in su per FUT dove c'è gente che sa veramente giocare non l'amico ( con tutto il rispetto ) è impossibile difendere .. io sono un giocatore che ha sempre fondato la vittoria della partita sul non scoprirsi ( alla mazzarri insomma  ) però per come concepisco io il gioco quest anno è scandaloso.. è IMPOSSIBILE ripeto difendere in modo ordinato.. 

il giocatore arriva tu ti sistemi in difesa nel modo corretto quello ti punta , micro dribbling poi preme la corsa e ti salta TUTTI in battuta.. arriva davanti al tuo portiere che prontamente ho fatto uscire tiro + precisione e tac gol preso . 

tu dirai è finita qui ? no , palla a centrocampo... parti te.. scarti tutti stessa scena 1-1 dopo 4 minuti ( del gioco ) cioè 20 secondi di gioco reali. 

Ora ditemi voi se uno non si deve arrabbiare.. come se fa a concepire un gameplay dove segnare che è la parte piu importante del gioco diventa una stupidata ??? Ho fatto partite online finite 5-5 ... 7-5... dai che M è..diventa pure frustrante a dire il vero . 

Ieri ero talmente deluso che non ho giocato ...saranno stati ANNI che non saltavo un giorno senza giocare a fifa .


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No però aspetta che se scrivi cosi sembra che noi parliamo senza essere a conoscenza della causa.. io per quanto mi riguarda sono un giocatore assiduo ( fissato direi ) e per darti un idea sono uno da prima categoria online torneo e prima categoria a FUT quindi se permetti qualcosa del gioco ne capisco .
> 
> la mia critica principale è che quando arrivi ad alti livelli dalla cat 4 in su per FUT dove c'è gente che sa veramente giocare non l'amico ( con tutto il rispetto ) è impossibile difendere .. io sono un giocatore che ha sempre fondato la vittoria della partita sul non scoprirsi ( alla mazzarri insomma  ) però per come concepisco io il gioco quest anno è scandaloso.. è IMPOSSIBILE ripeto difendere in modo ordinato..
> 
> ...



Stessa cosa, solo che io l'ho provato su ps3. Lasciano dei buchi enormi tra la difesa e il centrocampo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sono trovato a fare triplette con poli, vedi te.
> 
> E conta che Ibarbo è il CR7 della serie a, se giochi contro uno che ha lui, mettiti l'anima in pace...
> 
> Avete visto che nel 90% dei casi danno sempre 5 minuti di recupero???? Mai e dico mai giocato con partite da 0,1,2 e 4 minuti di recupero


Con Fifa 15? Allora son due le cose: o tu sei un fenomeno e io una puzza oppure giochi in modalità "che sport è?".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io personalmente offline a questi giochi di calcio gioco sempre al massimo della difficoltà,nel caso di Fifa a leggenda..Per me bisogna sempre giocare al massimo della difficoltà a tutti i giochi,a maggior ragione coi giochi di calcio.Se uno che gioca a campione (difficoltà appena sotto a leggenda) e mi arriva a dire che il gioco è troppo facile gli rido in faccia.Giocate a campione e poi mi dite..Ho la demo per PC e faccio fatica a scartare tutta la difesa persino con Messi,mica na mezza pippa e non sono scarso,sono uno che se la cava piuttosto bene.Ma gioco a Leggenda,come è giusto che sia..


Forse siamo scarsi noi. Ultimamente ho giocato un Barcellona-Inter, a leggenda, offline, e ho fatto una fatica boia anche soltanto a tirare in porta con Neymar, Messi e Suarez. Alla fine la partita è finita 0-0 e ho perso ai rigori, per farti capire. Sta diventando frustrante, è davvero difficilissimo a leggenda.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No però aspetta che se scrivi cosi sembra che noi parliamo senza essere a conoscenza della causa.. io per quanto mi riguarda sono un giocatore assiduo ( fissato direi ) e per darti un idea sono uno da prima categoria online torneo e prima categoria a FUT quindi se permetti qualcosa del gioco ne capisco .
> 
> la mia critica principale è che quando arrivi ad alti livelli dalla cat 4 in su per FUT dove c'è gente che sa veramente giocare non l'amico ( con tutto il rispetto ) è impossibile difendere .. io sono un giocatore che ha sempre fondato la vittoria della partita sul non scoprirsi ( alla mazzarri insomma  ) però per come concepisco io il gioco quest anno è scandaloso.. è IMPOSSIBILE ripeto difendere in modo ordinato..
> 
> ...



Mica ho detto che non sai di cosa stai parlando..Io ti ho parlato delle mie esperienze che in Fifa in questo caso sono più scarse delle tue è ovvio..Io ho giocato da un amico e ho giocato la demo..Semplicemente è da anni che mi capita di leggere nel web cose assurde!Utenti che si lamentano di errori e cose che non ha fifa...Il fatto che siano scarsi non da il diritto di sparare cavolate no?
Mi dispiace per sta cosa...Non so che dire!Appena prenderò la Play con Fifa ti dirò la mia 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse siamo scarsi noi. Ultimamente ho giocato un Barcellona-Inter, a leggenda, offline, e ho fatto una fatica boia anche soltanto a tirare in porta con Neymar, Messi e Suarez. Alla fine la partita è finita 0-0 e ho perso ai rigori, per farti capire. Sta diventando frustrante, è davvero difficilissimo a leggenda.



No calma..Io ho fatto quel commento perchè leggevo gente che diceva "E' troppo facile arrivare in porta!Prendi montolivo,parti da centrcampo e scarti tutti" cosa assolutamente non vera...Almeno per quanto mi riguarda!!Come ho già detto non riesco a scartare tutti nemmeno con Messi!!Se poi uno gioca ad Esperto o a Campione è un'altro paio di maniche...Per me i giochi vanno giocati al massimo della difficoltà..Soprattutto quelli di calcio o se no è ovvio che l'IA avversaria faccia ridere..Io a campione stravinco,a leggenda ritrovo un bel grado di sfida,ma vinco lo stesso..1-0/2-1/3-1 etc..Delle volte perdo anche eh.
Tutto questo per dire che per me non è vero che è troppo facile...Almeno contro la CPU a leggenda non è affatto troppo facile..

E' un mio pensiero,una mia idea eh...Ognuno può dire quello che vuole


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] la Demo era una build vecchia, nulla a che vedere col gioco finale. Lo vedrai coi tuoi occhi quando ci giocherai di più


----------



## Hammer (3 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa, solo che io l'ho provato su ps3. Lasciano dei buchi enormi tra la difesa e il centrocampo.



!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2014)

Vedo che tutti la pensiamo uguale , super super bocciato .


----------



## Milo (4 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Fifa 15? Allora son due le cose: o tu sei un fenomeno e io una puzza oppure giochi in modalità "che sport è?".



Gioco in modalità campione


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ok allora piu passa il tempo e piu sto capendo meglio il funzionamento... devi marcare in difesa in un altro modo ...sempre che il tuo avversario non sia un 88 di velocità perchè in quel caso puoi avere anche maldini nesta e thiago silva in difesa ma faranno la figura di 3 Bonera.... 

quindi ... la difesa va fatta diversamente.. va più pensata.. devi aspettare ancora di piu di prima e praticamente NON uscire mai a fare il contrasto.. aspetti aspetti fin quando chi ti attacca si incarta da solo perchè se aspetti non gli dai la possibilità di fare il cambio direzione..


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2014)

La cosa che mi irrita di più sono quelle partite in cui il tuo portiere non ne para una, prende gol assurdi, il pallone gli passa ad un centimetro senza che si muova miniamente


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok allora piu passa il tempo e piu sto capendo meglio il funzionamento... devi marcare in difesa in un altro modo ...sempre che il tuo avversario non sia un 88 di velocità perchè in quel caso puoi avere anche maldini nesta e thiago silva in difesa ma faranno la figura di 3 Bonera....
> 
> quindi ... la difesa va fatta diversamente.. va più pensata.. devi aspettare ancora di piu di prima e praticamente NON uscire mai a fare il contrasto.. aspetti aspetti fin quando chi ti attacca si incarta da solo perchè se aspetti non gli dai la possibilità di fare il cambio direzione..



Eh sì ma se quello ha un giocatore non dico Messi ma uno decente da 80, lo porti fino al limite e lo fai tirare ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh sì ma se quello ha un giocatore non dico Messi ma uno decente da 80, lo porti fino al limite e lo fai tirare ?



E che devi fare ? se cerchi di contrastarlo ti salta di netto.. fatto sta che tutte le volte ti fai il segno della croce ..


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E che devi fare ? se cerchi di contrastarlo ti salta di netto.. fatto sta che tutte le volte ti fai il segno della croce ..



Sì non ti stavo contraddicendo eh, stavo sottolineando la qualità del gameplay.

Forse il miglior Fifa è il 13. In due anni invece che migliorare forse sono addirittura peggiorati.


----------



## Mou (10 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi giocateci sulla Play4 con televisore "adeguato", è uno spettacolo. Ci ho giocato su play3 con televisore standard, sembrava di essere nei primo anni duemila...


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Ottobre 2014)

io so già che dopo aver miracolosamente segnato, dopo 2 secondi mi ritrovo a dire "here comes the script" e puntualmente i miei diventano dei brocchi che perdono tutti i contrasti e la cpu segna.  

anni fa c'era lo script che pigliavo sempre gol al 90°, quest'anno invece ho notato che prendo spesso gol appena inizia il secondo tempo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi giocateci sulla Play4 con televisore "adeguato", è uno spettacolo. Ci ho giocato su play3 con televisore standard, sembrava di essere nei primo anni duemila...



Ma infatti a prescindere dalla TV credo sia stato fatto per next gen quest'anno.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2014)

Provato per tre partite a casa di un amico...ma sbaglio o tutti gli attaccanti sanno dribblare come Gervinho? Poi ok da fuori è diventato molto più difficile segnare, ma da dentro l'area il portiere non ne para una! Le prime impressioni sono negativissime.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi giocateci sulla Play4 con televisore "adeguato", è uno spettacolo. Ci ho giocato su play3 con televisore standard, sembrava di essere nei primo anni duemila...



Per quanto mi riguarda la grafica conta zero, se poi il gameplay è quello che è.
Ok il fotorealismo che nei giochi sportivi deve esserci, ma il gioco deve essere valutato in tutto.


----------



## Mou (11 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda la grafica conta zero, se poi il gameplay è quello che è.
> Ok il fotorealismo che nei giochi sportivi deve esserci, ma il gioco deve essere valutato in tutto.



A me il gameplay piace tantissimo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> A me il gameplay piace tantissimo.



Bene! Mi sembravi uno dei tipici giocatori che se un gioco non è 1080p o 60 FPS allora è da buttare nel cestino.


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Ottobre 2014)

lo ho una xbox 360 che fuziona su di un plasma 42 pollici in hd , cosa dite e' un gioco da prendere o vado avanti ancora con fifa 14 ?

voi che lo avete comprato che giudizio date ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> lo ho una xbox 360 che fuziona su di un plasma 42 pollici in hd , cosa dite e' un gioco da prendere o vado avanti ancora con fifa 14 ?
> 
> voi che lo avete comprato che giudizio date ?



Se non cambi consolle e rimani alla 360 stai con il 14 il 15 su 360 è orrendo... 

su One a parte il problema che leggi sopra è un giocone.


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non cambi consolle e rimani alla 360 stai con il 14 il 15 su 360 è orrendo...
> 
> su One a parte il problema che leggi sopra è un giocone.



allora mi sa' che mi terro' buono buono su fifa 14....


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non cambi consolle e rimani alla 360 stai con il 14 il 15 su 360 è orrendo...
> 
> su One a parte il problema che leggi sopra è un giocone.



Oddio, diciamo che se ha voglia di giocare a FIFA fa bene a prenderlo lo stesso. Che nella nuova gen sia migliore è scontato.


----------



## Renegade (16 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oddio, diciamo che se ha voglia di giocare a FIFA fa bene a prenderlo lo stesso. Che nella nuova gen sia migliore è scontato.



Io invece a parte la grafica e le animazioni di contorno ci vedo ben poco di differente. L'ho provato su tutte le piattaforme e credo sia il Fifa più mediocre che io ricordi. Il Gameplay è assurdo, tecnicamente scadente, sembra quasi costruito sul modello degli ISS da sala giochi degli anni '90. C'è un'assenza di gioco a centrocampo tremenda. Si gioca solo in attacco o in difesa. Difendere è impossibile, o meglio, sembra quasi che il gioco si basi solo ed esclusivamente su Zeman: tutte le partite finiscono 4-3, 5-3, 6-7, 8-4 e così via. Risultati assurdi per una partita di calcio, specialmente in determinati campionati. In pratica si parte dalla metà campo con qualunque giocatore ed è possibile saltare tutti premendo semplicemente il laterale della corsa, nessuno verrà a pressarti o a marcarti, né tantomeno i difensori si avvicineranno. Qualsiasi tiro si faccia in area è gol. Poi lo stesso accade a te su eventuali contropiedi o azioni avversarie: prendi gol perché non si riesce a difendere. Quindi parti dal calcio d'inizio dopo la rete e con lo stesso giocatore che l'ha battuto ti vai a dribblare tutti e segni dopo un paio di secondi. Il tutto viene condito con centrocampo inesistente e risultati gonfiati. Su qualsiasi console, sia che si giochi online contro umani, sia che si giochi contro la CPU. Niente a che vedere con Fifa 14 come Gameplay, davvero. Anzi, se qualcuno sa come limitare il problema, sia contro gli umani che offline contro la CPU (magari con le slide), si faccia avanti perché non se ne può più. Quest'anno PES avrebbe un bel rigore da tirare, ma chiaramente perderà perché ha licenze che non si aggiornano dagli anni '90 e non ha mai voluto fare sul serio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2014)

Ci ho giocato 3 ore oggi ... Niente non riesco a sopportare questo GAme play ... Dai non è possibile che uno con 76 un UT parte e scarta il mio difensore centrale da 84


----------



## Doctore (18 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci ho giocato 3 ore oggi ... Niente non riesco a sopportare questo GAme play ... Dai non è possibile che uno con 76 un UT parte e scarta il mio difensore centrale da 84


Tutto un complotto 
Cmq lo riscontro anch io giocandoci offline e qualche volta online...a mio avviso basta farci l abitudine


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi giocateci sulla Play4 con televisore "adeguato", è uno spettacolo. Ci ho giocato su play3 con televisore standard, sembrava di essere nei primo anni duemila...



davvero? quindi non me lo consigli, siamo sui livelli di fifa 14 o non conviene proprio??


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> davvero? quindi non me lo consigli, siamo sui livelli di fifa 14 o non conviene proprio??



State attenti che parlate di 2 cose diverse .... Parlate di grafica o game play ??? La grafica è avanti 10 anni ... Il GAme play è una oscenità ..


----------



## hiei87 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Da quasi tre settimane gioco a fifa per ps4. Capisco e in parte condivido molte critiche che sono state mosse, ma, in definitiva, devo dire che il gioco mi sta piacendo. Come detto prima, online e offline sono due giochi diversi: molto più frenetico e arcade il primo, più ragionato e quasi scacchistico il secondo. 
Visto che in due campionati con il Milan a livello leggenda ho subito solo 21 e 23 gol, e anche online ho uno score positivo, provo a dare qualche consiglio su come difendere. In sostanza c'è da fare il meno possibile. E' un po' come in Fifa 12: si difende meglio posando il joypad che pressando il portatore di palla. Offline è dura perchè la cpu prevede ogni tuo movimento e ti sposta sempre il pallone al momento giusto nella parte opposta a quella in cui tu hai deciso di andare in contrasto. L'ideale sarebbe mandare in pressing un compagno di squada e coprire il probabile destinatario del passaggio. Il problema è quand si è sotto e si inizia ad essere un po' frustrati e si corre soltanto dietro al pallone nella speranza di recuperarlo il prima possibile. Come detto prima, la cpu è come un giocatore di scacchi: come fai una mossa sbagliata, lasciando anche un piccolo varco, ti punisce. 
Anche online conviene, quando possibile, mandare in avanscoperta un uomo controllato dalla cpu, ma, nella maggior parte dei casi, è più efficace andare in raddoppio. 
In fase di possesso, generalmente, offline è preferibile fare una sorta di tiki taka, in attesa del varco giusto, mentre contro l'utenza, specialmente quelli che pressano in maniera folle e irrazionale con mezza squadra, con tre passaggi di prima in verticale si va in porta.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ho trovato la tattica perfetta per contrastare qualsiasi squadra e ho imparato ad usare i difensori per bene 
Solo Messi mi segna... Ronaldo lo riesco a disinnescare ogni volta.
Purtroppo ancora sono debole sulle punizioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> State attenti che parlate di 2 cose diverse .... Parlate di grafica o game play ??? La grafica è avanti 10 anni ... Il GAme play è una oscenità ..



il game play sinceramente, la grafica è importante ma non è che me ne frega pèiù di tanto..


----------



## Renegade (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi qualcuno può rispondere al mio post e dirmi se ha lo stesso problema?Comunque Superdinho, il problema non è la grafica, è il gamplay che è uno schifo su qualunque console per i motivi che ho scritto prima.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2014)

dopo un primo momento un po' frustrante ho deciso di abbassare il livello di difficoltà, e ora va molto meglio. 

prima era un'incazzatura continua, ora ci si comincia a divertire. 

inoltre quoto chi si è espresso sulla fase difensiva: la parola d'ordine è "temporeggiare". 
se si prova a contrastare, ti saltano quasi sempre, e si creano buchi in difesa imbarazzanti. 
temporeggiando invece si rimane più compatti e alla fine si riesce a rubar palla anche solo schiacciando X.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dopo un primo momento un po' frustrante ho deciso di abbassare il livello di difficoltà, e ora va molto meglio.
> 
> prima era un'incazzatura continua, ora ci si comincia a divertire.
> 
> ...



Quello che dicevo io ... Devi aspettare finché chi attacca fa il movimento sbagliato .. Se esci oppure cerchi il contrasto ti fumano in tempo 0


----------



## vota DC (22 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Forse il miglior Fifa è il 13. In due anni invece che migliorare forse sono addirittura peggiorati.



Io all'epoca avevo sentito che Fifa 12 aveva introdotto pochissime cose (le dichiarazioni alla stampa prima della partita per esempio) e Fifa 13 era praticamente Fifa 12 con rose diverse. Di nuovo cosa hanno portato Fifa 13, 14 e 15?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Ottobre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io all'epoca avevo sentito che Fifa 12 aveva introdotto pochissime cose (le dichiarazioni alla stampa prima della partita per esempio) e Fifa 13 era praticamente Fifa 12 con rose diverse. Di nuovo cosa hanno portato Fifa 13, 14 e 15?



Mah io gioco sporadicamente, non li ho mai comprati, non sono un giocatore. Era solo un mio ricordo, comunque anche il gameplay non fosse stato toccato avranno migliorato solo la grafica. Meglio non toccare nulla che fare danni comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2014)

Ma è normale che online, l'avversario, piglia palla a centrocampo, un'azione, va in porta e segna?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che online, l'avversario, piglia palla a centrocampo, un'azione, va in porta e segna?



anche offline contro la cpu succede.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che online, l'avversario, piglia palla a centrocampo, un'azione, va in porta e segna?



Leggiti i miei 1938494 commenti


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che online, l'avversario, piglia palla a centrocampo, un'azione, va in porta e segna?



Normalissimo. Soprattutto se è Ibarbo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2014)

Ehm, c'è una parvenza di soluzione?  Eravamo on line, agguanto il 3-3 all'88', tempo di battere, Ronaldo diretto in porta e piglio il 4-3. Non vi dico come sono rimasto 
Apparentemente sto capendo che bisogna cercare di prendere un giocatore, piazzarlo davanti all'avversario e temporeggiare con X.


----------



## Renegade (26 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io invece a parte la grafica e le animazioni di contorno ci vedo ben poco di differente. L'ho provato su tutte le piattaforme e credo sia il Fifa più mediocre che io ricordi. Il Gameplay è assurdo, tecnicamente scadente, sembra quasi costruito sul modello degli ISS da sala giochi degli anni '90. C'è un'assenza di gioco a centrocampo tremenda. Si gioca solo in attacco o in difesa. Difendere è impossibile, o meglio, sembra quasi che il gioco si basi solo ed esclusivamente su Zeman: tutte le partite finiscono 4-3, 5-3, 6-7, 8-4 e così via. Risultati assurdi per una partita di calcio, specialmente in determinati campionati. In pratica si parte dalla metà campo con qualunque giocatore ed è possibile saltare tutti premendo semplicemente il laterale della corsa, nessuno verrà a pressarti o a marcarti, né tantomeno i difensori si avvicineranno. Qualsiasi tiro si faccia in area è gol. Poi lo stesso accade a te su eventuali contropiedi o azioni avversarie: prendi gol perché non si riesce a difendere. Quindi parti dal calcio d'inizio dopo la rete e con lo stesso giocatore che l'ha battuto ti vai a dribblare tutti e segni dopo un paio di secondi. Il tutto viene condito con centrocampo inesistente e risultati gonfiati. Su qualsiasi console, sia che si giochi online contro umani, sia che si giochi contro la CPU. Niente a che vedere con Fifa 14 come Gameplay, davvero. Anzi, se qualcuno sa come limitare il problema, sia contro gli umani che offline contro la CPU (magari con le slide), si faccia avanti perché non se ne può più. Quest'anno PES avrebbe un bel rigore da tirare, ma chiaramente perderà perché ha licenze che non si aggiornano dagli anni '90 e non ha mai voluto fare sul serio.



Non avendo ricevuto alcuna risposta mi quoto. Qualcuno può rispondermi al riguardo? Se ha avuto le stesse problematiche e se c'è qualche soluzione ecc.


----------



## Hammer (26 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non avendo ricevuto alcuna risposta mi quoto. Qualcuno può rispondermi al riguardo? Se ha avuto le stesse problematiche e se c'è qualche soluzione ecc.



Sono d'accordo su praticamente tutto. Il gameplay è una vergogna totale. Io cerco di puntare il più possibile al fraseggio e al possesso palla piuttosto che al dribbling furibondo, perché rispecchia maggiormente il mio stile di gioco.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Ottobre 2014)

Basta schiacciare cerchio (controller classico) quando il giocatore si avvicina. Il difensore lo sposta letteralmente col fisico, o lo sbilancia, o gli trattiene la maglia dando il fallo.
Provate ad avere in difesa Barzagli e Caceres e capirete.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2014)

L'ho provato. Secondo me si lotta poco a metà campo. La EA deve fare un mix tra difesa tattica e quella tradizionale secondo me. La tradizionale è troppo ossessiva già nella trequarti avversaria, con la tattica si fatica tremendamente a rubare palla a metà campo e spesso ci si fa schiacciare nella propria area.

Non riuscire a rubar palla a mio avviso è un bug da risolvere... come si difende ormai l'ho capito, ma sinceramente secondo me bisogna far qualcosa di meglio a livello di controlli.

Per difendere io ho cambiato ovviamente posizione dei tasti. Il tasto contenere è praticamente inutile, uso solo il tasto per strattonare e quello per contenere col compagno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2014)

sarà come dite voi ma quando giochi contro gente forte forte ( sono a livello 3 ) non ci sono tasti strattonate o altro.. ieri ho giocato contro un tipo con Aubemayong ( non ho idea come si scriva ) Oro , quindi aveva aumentato +8 se non ricordo male tutte le caratteristiche del giocatore.. 

bene finita 6 a 0 per lui non ho praticamente mai giocato con 6 gol di Aubemacoso .. palla a lui ..corsa verso la porta.. appena mi avvicinavo sto e dribbling ... 

un gioco che ODIO.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2014)

Per il momento ho risolto, goal partendo da centrocampo e arrivando dritti in porta non ne sto prendendo più, cerco di prendere un mio giocatore, piazzarmi davanti all'avversario e col tasto di contenimento aspetto che si schianti su di me, poi certo, qualche volta il dribbling riesce e fugge via ma con un buon numero di giocatori in difesa non te li può saltare tutti. Al momento sono ancora in Divisione 7, vediamo che succederà salendo.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ma quanto sono insopportabili i soliti 5 minuti di recupero?! Madonna


----------



## Hammer (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ieri sera due vittorie sul campo e appena terminata le partite, due immediate disconnessioni al server. Con conseguente sconfitta a tavolino. I cristoni risonanti nell'aere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono insopportabili i soliti 5 minuti di recupero?! Madonna



Vogliamo parlare del classico gol al 45 esimo oppure al cartellino rosso dal nulla ? 

oppure degli infortuni a cazzum ?

Lo script questo anno è mostruoso ...


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Ottobre 2014)

mi sta veramente passando la voglia di prenderlo....


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> mi sta veramente passando la voglia di prenderlo....



Allora il discorso è ..se giochi sempre a Fifa ( io ci gioco tutti i giorni ) ne vale la pena specialmente se sei su nuova generazione ...

ma da qui a dire che quest anno fifa è un bel gioco ce ne vuole ...

ha grandissimi difetti che ti faranno bestemmiare detto questo fifa è fifa .


----------



## Renegade (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ma come si potrebbe risolvere il problema dei risultati tennistici? Ogni partita, sia online che contro CPU soprattutto, finisce sempre con risultati come 4-3, 5-4, 7-6, 8-3, ecc.Altra cosa è che sia a manuale che ad automatico i cross finiscono sempre oltre l'altra sponda. Con Ronaldo ad esempio arrivo sul fondo, crosso in mezzo, ma il cross finisce sempre fuori poiché troppo lungo. Gameplay da schifo. [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] hai avuto anche tu gli stessi problemi che ho scritto nell'altro post?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io invece a parte la grafica e le animazioni di contorno ci vedo ben poco di differente. L'ho provato su tutte le piattaforme e credo sia il Fifa più mediocre che io ricordi. Il Gameplay è assurdo, tecnicamente scadente, sembra quasi costruito sul modello degli ISS da sala giochi degli anni '90. C'è un'assenza di gioco a centrocampo tremenda. Si gioca solo in attacco o in difesa. Difendere è impossibile, o meglio, sembra quasi che il gioco si basi solo ed esclusivamente su Zeman: tutte le partite finiscono 4-3, 5-3, 6-7, 8-4 e così via. Risultati assurdi per una partita di calcio, specialmente in determinati campionati. In pratica si parte dalla metà campo con qualunque giocatore ed è possibile saltare tutti premendo semplicemente il laterale della corsa, nessuno verrà a pressarti o a marcarti, né tantomeno i difensori si avvicineranno. Qualsiasi tiro si faccia in area è gol. Poi lo stesso accade a te su eventuali contropiedi o azioni avversarie: prendi gol perché non si riesce a difendere. Quindi parti dal calcio d'inizio dopo la rete e con lo stesso giocatore che l'ha battuto ti vai a dribblare tutti e segni dopo un paio di secondi. Il tutto viene condito con centrocampo inesistente e risultati gonfiati. Su qualsiasi console, sia che si giochi online contro umani, sia che si giochi contro la CPU. Niente a che vedere con Fifa 14 come Gameplay, davvero. Anzi, se qualcuno sa come limitare il problema, sia contro gli umani che offline contro la CPU (magari con le slide), si faccia avanti perché non se ne può più. Quest'anno PES avrebbe un bel rigore da tirare, ma chiaramente perderà perché ha licenze che non si aggiornano dagli anni '90 e non ha mai voluto fare sul serio.



Esattamente tutto come hai scritto... calcolando che poi più sali di livello del tuo avversario specialmente nei tornei online o a fut .. la cosa è ingigantita in quanto sono fortissimi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sarà come dite voi ma quando giochi contro gente forte forte ( sono a livello 3 ) non ci sono tasti strattonate o altro.. ieri ho giocato contro un tipo con Aubemayong ( non ho idea come si scriva ) Oro , quindi aveva aumentato +8 se non ricordo male tutte le caratteristiche del giocatore..
> 
> bene finita 6 a 0 per lui non ho praticamente mai giocato con 6 gol di Aubemacoso .. palla a lui ..corsa verso la porta.. appena mi avvicinavo sto e dribbling ...
> 
> un gioco che ODIO.


Io parlo della versione demo, non so come è il gioco vero e proprio. Ho giocato a leggenda e ho notato come sia praticamente impossibile battere il portiere avversario. 
Per capire bene di cosa si tratta, devo giocare contro avversari umani. FUT era arcade fin quando ci giocavo io, perché la possibilità di potenziare in quel modo i giocatori rendeva il gioco poco realistico. 
A parte comunque certi dettagli nella versione demo il gioco non mi sembrava così male, ma dovrei testare la versione definitiva.

Migliorie nel gameplay non le ho notate a ogni modo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io invece a parte la grafica e le animazioni di contorno ci vedo ben poco di differente. L'ho provato su tutte le piattaforme e credo sia il Fifa più mediocre che io ricordi. Il Gameplay è assurdo, tecnicamente scadente, sembra quasi costruito sul modello degli ISS da sala giochi degli anni '90. C'è un'assenza di gioco a centrocampo tremenda. Si gioca solo in attacco o in difesa. Difendere è impossibile, o meglio, sembra quasi che il gioco si basi solo ed esclusivamente su Zeman: tutte le partite finiscono 4-3, 5-3, 6-7, 8-4 e così via. Risultati assurdi per una partita di calcio, specialmente in determinati campionati. In pratica si parte dalla metà campo con qualunque giocatore ed è possibile saltare tutti premendo semplicemente il laterale della corsa, nessuno verrà a pressarti o a marcarti, né tantomeno i difensori si avvicineranno. Qualsiasi tiro si faccia in area è gol. Poi lo stesso accade a te su eventuali contropiedi o azioni avversarie: prendi gol perché non si riesce a difendere. Quindi parti dal calcio d'inizio dopo la rete e con lo stesso giocatore che l'ha battuto ti vai a dribblare tutti e segni dopo un paio di secondi. Il tutto viene condito con centrocampo inesistente e risultati gonfiati. Su qualsiasi console, sia che si giochi online contro umani, sia che si giochi contro la CPU. Niente a che vedere con Fifa 14 come Gameplay, davvero. Anzi, se qualcuno sa come limitare il problema, sia contro gli umani che offline contro la CPU (magari con le slide), si faccia avanti perché non se ne può più. Quest'anno PES avrebbe un bel rigore da tirare, ma chiaramente perderà perché ha licenze che non si aggiornano dagli anni '90 e non ha mai voluto fare sul serio.


No voglio fare nessuna polemica però secondo me dovete prendere ancora la mano. Voglio dire, anche io in qualche messaggio sopra mi sono lamentato del goal al calcio d'inizio ma ho risolto in poche partite, di fatto goal simili non ne prendo più. I risultati tennistici a volte capitano, chiaro, però spesso e volentieri gioco anche partite "civili" con risultati come 2-2, 2-1, 1-1... secondo me date troppe colpe al computer, cioè, se il risultato tennistico viene fuori è perché spesso e volentieri mi trovo contro gente che non sa giocare, appena hai palla si lancia contro di te, basta un uno-due per saltarli e vai in porta. Là il programmatore ci può fare poco. Stessa cosa per quanto ci riguarda, se si sa difendere un minimo le imbarcate non si prendono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io parlo della versione demo, non so come è il gioco vero e proprio. Ho giocato a leggenda e ho notato come sia praticamente impossibile battere il portiere avversario.
> Per capire bene di cosa si tratta, devo giocare contro avversari umani. FUT era arcade fin quando ci giocavo io, perché la possibilità di potenziare in quel modo i giocatori rendeva il gioco poco realistico.
> A parte comunque certi dettagli nella versione demo il gioco non mi sembrava così male, ma dovrei testare la versione definitiva.
> 
> Migliorie nel gameplay non le ho notate a ogni modo.



e vabbè ciao , se parli della demo è un altro gioco... non scherzo è un altro gioco a tutti gli effetti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No voglio fare nessuna polemica però secondo me dovete prendere ancora la mano. Voglio dire, anche io in qualche messaggio sopra mi sono lamentato del goal al calcio d'inizio ma ho risolto in poche partite, di fatto goal simili non ne prendo più. I risultati tennistici a volte capitano, chiaro, però spesso e volentieri gioco anche partite "civili" con risultati come 2-2, 2-1, 1-1... secondo me date troppe colpe al computer, cioè, se il risultato tennistico viene fuori è perché spesso e volentieri mi trovo contro gente che non sa giocare, appena hai palla si lancia contro di te, basta un uno-due per saltarli e vai in porta. Là il programmatore ci può fare poco. Stessa cosa per quanto ci riguarda, se si sa difendere un minimo le imbarcate non si prendono.




boh , io ero in cat 1 sia a fut che online quindi non è che sia proprio un cesso a giocare.. poi ci sta che non abbia ancora imparato le nuove dinamiche su questo 15.. 

boh comunque continuo ad odiarlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> boh , io ero in cat 1 sia a fut che online quindi non è che sia proprio un cesso a giocare.. poi ci sta che non abbia ancora imparato le nuove dinamiche su questo 15..
> 
> boh comunque continuo ad odiarlo


Non ho detto che voi foste cessi, ho detto che forse bisogna prenderci un po' la mano perché è un gioco diverso dagli anni passati. Io tendo a prendermela più con me che con l'avversario sulla bontà del gioco dato che siamo noi a controllare il pad.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che voi foste cessi, ho detto che forse bisogna prenderci un po' la mano perché è un gioco diverso dagli anni passati. Io tendo a prendermela più con me che con l'avversario sulla bontà del gioco dato che siamo noi a controllare il pad.



sisi certo , quello intendevo.. infatti ho scritto che forse non mi sono ancora chiare le nuove dinamiche del gioco ..


----------



## Renegade (31 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No voglio fare nessuna polemica però secondo me dovete prendere ancora la mano. Voglio dire, anche io in qualche messaggio sopra mi sono lamentato del goal al calcio d'inizio ma ho risolto in poche partite, di fatto goal simili non ne prendo più. I risultati tennistici a volte capitano, chiaro, però spesso e volentieri gioco anche partite "civili" con risultati come 2-2, 2-1, 1-1... secondo me date troppe colpe al computer, cioè, se il risultato tennistico viene fuori è perché spesso e volentieri mi trovo contro gente che non sa giocare, appena hai palla si lancia contro di te, basta un uno-due per saltarli e vai in porta. Là il programmatore ci può fare poco. Stessa cosa per quanto ci riguarda, se si sa difendere un minimo le imbarcate non si prendono.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che voi foste cessi, ho detto che forse bisogna prenderci un po' la mano perché è un gioco diverso dagli anni passati. Io tendo a prendermela più con me che con l'avversario sulla bontà del gioco dato che siamo noi a controllare il pad.


Guarda... non è solo questione di online, anche ad esempio in Carriera offline contro la CPU, si va proprio su risultati tennistici. Tutte le partite principalmente anche contro umani si concludono dai 4 gol in su. Che sia 4-0, 6-3, ecc. C'è troppa facilità di andar via in corsa. Hai notato che se ad esempio sei sulla fascia con un esterno offensivo, puoi arrivare sul fondo e la difesa dell'avversario, sia esso umano o CPU, rimane in linea camminando lentamente in avanti? In un attimo sei già dietro di loro, entri in area, passi al tuo attaccante che si inserisce e segni. Ma la cosa più irritante è anche quando prendi gol. Parti tu dal calcio d'inizio, semplicemente correndo nessuno ti insegue, entri in area e segni. E' assurdo, specialmente questo. Certo, capitano anche a me partite con 2-0 ecc. Ad esempio contro la CPU ora il problema si è un attimino placato, ma online e contro umani è sempre il solito. C'è una facilità di dribbling DEVASTANTE, cioè non bisogna fare neanche più alcuna semplice finta, basta muoversi normalmente e si salta chiunque, specialmente in corsa. La cosa più INDECENTE di questo gioco è che a centrocampo non c'è gioco. O sono tutti in difesa, o sono tutti in attacco. Quindi proprio da centrocampo puoi correre come se fossi Kakà ai tempi del Milan contro il Celtic. E' assurdo, davvero. Ci sono troppe cose che non vanno in questo gioco. E ti giuro che è la prima volta che mi lamento di un Fifa. Il 14 ad esempio nel gameplay è proprio migliore. Sia contro umani che contro la CPU come prendi palla lì sei accerchiato, ci sono lotte a centrocampo, i passaggi sono più realistici. E soprattutto i giocatori non sono ''molli'' quando li si muove. Qui sembrano troppo fluidi, fa un effetto strano muoverli.Ma ciò che più odio, lo ripeto, sono i risultati tennistici, l'assenza di gioco a centrocampo e la facilità di dribbling. Una schifezza.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2014)

Quest'anno Pes 2015 gli dà 28 piste.


----------



## Albijol (8 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Pes 2015 gli dà 28 piste.



Ma anche Fifa 98 se per questo, e il bello che nelle recensioni ha preso voti dall'otto in sù ovunque


----------



## Giangy (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ieri ho fatto una partita Milan-Napoli, con Fifa 15 su Xbox One, verso il secondo tempo, c'era un cambio per il Napoli, e il giocatore che doveva entrare in campo, girava per il campo, come una trottola, ma la cosa scandalosa, è che il giocatore aveva le gambe incastrate sotto il campo... ora non sò, visto che sono rimasto davvero deluso, quando ho visto questo bug, se passare direttamente a Pes 2015, però l'unica cosa è che ci sono pochi stadi, e le squadre di Premier League sono falsate, però meglio che niente


----------



## ale009 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque ragazzi se non vi piace questo nuovo metodo di difesa potete cambiare e farlo diventare come un Fifa normale..basta cambiare nelle impostazioni da difesa tattica a difesa tradizionale


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2014)

UN DISASTRO , dal 24 pomeriggio è giù L Ultinate Team con giocatori andati persi e soldi scomparsi ... Un disastro epocale


----------



## Mou (26 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> UN DISASTRO , dal 24 pomeriggio è giù L Ultinate Team con giocatori andati persi e soldi scomparsi ... Un disastro epocale



I servizi online di Playstation e Xbox sono pesantemente sotto attacco hacker, non so se le cose siano collegate.


----------



## Liuke (26 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> UN DISASTRO , dal 24 pomeriggio è giù L Ultinate Team con giocatori andati persi e soldi scomparsi ... Un disastro epocale


si anche io credo sia dovuto al fatto che psn e live siano sotto attacco hacker...infatti le app per pc e telefono vanno senza problemi


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> UN DISASTRO , dal 24 pomeriggio è giù L Ultinate Team con giocatori andati persi e soldi scomparsi ... Un disastro epocale



anche ieri tutto il giorno offline.  

oggi non ho ancora provato, funziona ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi tutto ok


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2014)

Io gioco solo nel pro club. Ci sono giorni vergognosi in cui sembra che i difensori siano tutti Bonera, una roba vergognosa l'IA


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi tutto ok



A me non va ancora, maledizione.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Dicembre 2014)

funziona online , oggi non ci sono stati problemi ma ieri mi e' sparito un giocatore appena comprato....


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A me non va ancora, maledizione.



idem, non riesco neanche ad accedere al PSN.


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2014)

Nel frattempo dalla webapp sto svolgendo trattative con saldo positivo, ma continuano a sparirmi soldi. Ma %&$//£/£


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Dicembre 2014)

fifa mi sembra un po' piu' incasinato degli anni passati...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2014)

Giù tutto ancora ....


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Dicembre 2014)

Quanto bimbiM. ci sono su FUT?Situazione imbarazzante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Quanto bimbiM. ci sono su FUT?Situazione imbarazzante.



Parliamo di quelli che hanno in campo neur thiago silva ibra Messi bale e cr7 ?? Ovviamente con crediti comprati ... 

Senza contare che fanno un gol poi tutti in difesa a passarsi la palla neanche stessero giocando la finale di coppa del mondo ..

Oppure quelli che con i giocatori sopra fanno solo skills senza giocare ?? Non se la passano ... Prendono Messi saltano chiunque con la skills e poi fatti due gol se la passano .. E io sono in Cat 2 adesso ... 

Il peggio del peggio è nei tornei ... OSCENI


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamo di quelli che hanno in campo neur thiago silva ibra Messi bale e cr7 ?? Ovviamente con crediti comprati ...
> 
> Senza contare che fanno un gol poi tutti in difesa a passarsi la palla neanche stessero giocando la finale di coppa del mondo ..
> 
> ...



Si parliamo proprio di quella gente.Che senso ha comprare i crediti?Per me si perde il bello di FUT.Il bello sta proprio nel farsi una squadra decente senza comprarsi crediti.

Ne ho beccato uno che giocava con Ramos e Boateng come due centrali,in più i due terzini erano Miranda e Godin.Ma come si fa?In attacco aveva Neymar e Messi.Appena mi ha fatto un goal ha smesso di giocare e faceva melina.Ma per giocare cosi,non gioco neanche,dove sta il divertimento?

Si non parliamo di quelli che non sanno cosa sia il gioco di squadra.La maggior parte della gente è cosi,prende un giocatore,parte e ti fa goal se non riesci a fermarlo.Boh..Tra l'altro secondo me le partite di FUT hanno ritmi troppo alti.Delle volte sembra una partita di ping pong,altro che calcio.

Ah per finire,non parliamo di quelli che usano solo giocatori Buggati.Ne ho beccato uno che aveva la squadra intera formata solo da buggati: Guarin,Hernanes,Ibarbo,Emenike etc etc...Bha..


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2014)

io ho avuto la fortuna di scartare e trovare Robben con il quale mi sono fatto una buona squadra ( Bundesliga 1 )


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Dicembre 2014)

si la giocabilita' di fut quest'anno ha toccato veramente il fondo....giocare decentemente e' quasi impossibile....trovi sempre il pirla che parte con remi' e va' in porta da solo...


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ho avuto la fortuna di scartare e trovare Robben con il quale mi sono fatto una buona squadra ( Bundesliga 1 )



ovviamente ti siedi da solo sul divano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ovviamente ti siedi da solo sul divano...



Cioè ?


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ?



hai avuto una buona dose di fortuna quindi un grande c..o ....

da noi si dice cosi'...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> hai avuto una buona dose di fortuna quindi un grande c..o ....
> 
> da noi si dice cosi'...




A ok ahhaha si ..


----------



## Hammer (31 Dicembre 2014)

La peggiore edizione FIFA di sempre.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Gennaio 2015)

Provato una partita su ps4, devo dire che sembra un altro gioco, penso sia vero l'abbiano fatto pensando solo alla next gen.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Provato una partita su ps4, devo dire che sembra un altro gioco, penso sia vero l'abbiano fatto pensando solo alla next gen.



No no , io lo uso su One e fa schifo uguale


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no , io lo uso su One e fa ****** uguale



Intendiamoci non è cambiato il mondo però si vede che è meglio, sensibilmente proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2015)

A ok quello si , su 360 e ps3 è osceno


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] beccati che squadra ho incontrato su FUT. 







Scusa per la scarsa qualità dell'immagine,ma l'ho fatta di fretta alla tele mentre caricava e non avevo molto tempo.
L'ho battuto 5 a 0 ahahaha...Non l'ha mai vista!Ho goduto come un maiale.

Comunque ora gioco solo a stagione online.Ci sono molti meno bimbiminkia e il ritmo delle partite è molto più basso.Mi piace di più rispetto a FUT.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] beccati che squadra ho incontrato su FUT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma io dico.. è palese che sto bimbominkia abbia comprato 3 milioni di crediti ( 100 euro più o meno ) ... ma PERCHE ? la mia domanda è perché ? 

che gusto c'è a d avere una squadra così ? .. che tra l'altro è pure un fesso perché mettendo fuori ruolo i giocatori ( ha cambiato il ruolo con le carte " cambio ruolo " ) deponenzi i giocatori tantissimo...

avrebbe potuto fare un team bundesliga 1 e avrebbe sicuramente avuto una squadra più forte.. 

certo che i 3 la davanti sarago 3 o 4 milioni solo loro.. pazzo..


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Gennaio 2015)

e' veramente pieno di questi personaggi.....fut e' a volte ingiocabile


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2015)

Non mi è mai piaciuta come modalità, meglio le stagioni online.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma io dico.. è palese che sto bimbominkia abbia comprato 3 milioni di crediti ( 100 euro più o meno ) ... ma PERCHE ? la mia domanda è perché ?
> 
> che gusto c'è a d avere una squadra così ? .. che tra l'altro è pure un fesso perché mettendo fuori ruolo i giocatori ( ha cambiato il ruolo con le carte " cambio ruolo " ) deponenzi i giocatori tantissimo...
> 
> ...



3 Milioni di crediti?Secondo me ne ha comprati molti di più.Su PS4 quel Ronaldo IF costa dai 5 ai 6 milioni di crediti.Messi IF mi pare che si aggiri pure lui sui 4 o 5.Non so quanto costino Neymar e Kroos IF.Ma calcoliamo che in porta aveva Neur e costa molto pure lui.
Secondo me ha speso molto più di 100 euro,ma forse dico una cavolata.Non sono espertissimo di FUT e non so quanto possano costare i crediti.Non ne ho proprio idea, perché non mi interessa.

Non so che gusto ci sia,ma posso dirti che averlo battuto 5 a 0 è stata una goduria immensa.Anche perché io ho una squadra normalissima.I due giocatori più forti che ho sono Tevez e Benzema,acquistati con i crediti ricavati dalle vittorie di tornei e partite.



dyablo65 ha scritto:


> e' veramente pieno di questi personaggi.....fut e' a volte ingiocabile



Si è strapieno di questi bimbiminkia.In genere beccavo un sacco di gente con Griezmann IF che è una bestia.Però finchè si è in leghe alte,tipo la 6 o la 7 quando becchi questi squadroni hai solo da sorridere,perché in genere chi ha queste squadre non sa giocare e finisce sempre per prendere sonore batoste.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuta come modalità, meglio le stagioni online.



A me piace,ma ultimamente mi ha dato molta noia.Son passato pure io a giocare a Stagioni Online.Preferisco le stagioni perché le partite sono molto più lente,c'è un ritmo più umano,poi ci sono mooooolti meno bimbiminkia.Anche se pure qua becco sempre gente che quitta appena prende un paio di goal..


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> 3 Milioni di crediti?Secondo me ne ha comprati molti di più.Su PS4 quel Ronaldo IF costa dai 5 ai 6 milioni di crediti.Messi IF mi pare che si aggiri pure lui sui 4 o 5.Non so quanto costino Neymar e Kroos IF.Ma calcoliamo che in porta aveva Neur e costa molto pure lui.
> Secondo me ha speso molto più di 100 euro,ma forse dico una cavolata.Non sono espertissimo di FUT e non so quanto possano costare i crediti.Non ne ho proprio idea, perché non mi interessa.
> 
> Non so che gusto ci sia,ma posso dirti che averlo battuto 5 a 0 è stata una goduria immensa.Anche perché io ho una squadra normalissima.I due giocatori più forti che ho sono Tevez e Benzema,acquistati con i crediti ricavati dalle vittorie di tornei e partite.
> ...



ma ti dirò se uno quitta mentre sto vincendo 2 a 0 non mi interessa più di tanto.. il problema e il nervoso mi viene se faccio un gol e poi il bimbominkia di turno molla li il joypad e ti tocca buttare via 20 minuti della tua vita con lui fermo.. e ovviamente non puoi far nulla perché se segni un altro gol oppure fai qualcosa non fai che allungare l'agonia .

per i crediti si , ho sottostimato gli IF perché non li guardo neanche.. ho 40 mila crediti adesso figurati se guardo quelli da milioni.. io nella mia bundesliga 1 avevo completamente dimenticato Kroos che vedendolo adesso da quella del tipo ho acquistato.. 

speriamo renda... l'ho pagato 35mila.. mi sono rimasti 5 mila crediti -.-


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma ti dirò se uno quitta mentre sto vincendo 2 a 0 non mi interessa più di tanto.. il problema e il nervoso mi viene se faccio un gol e poi il bimbominkia di turno molla li il joypad e ti tocca buttare via 20 minuti della tua vita con lui fermo.. e ovviamente non puoi far nulla perché se segni un altro gol oppure fai qualcosa non fai che allungare l'agonia .
> 
> per i crediti si , ho sottostimato gli IF perché non li guardo neanche.. ho 40 mila crediti adesso figurati se guardo quelli da milioni.. io nella mia bundesliga 1 avevo completamente dimenticato Kroos che vedendolo adesso da quella del tipo ho acquistato..
> 
> speriamo renda... l'ho pagato 35mila.. mi sono rimasti 5 mila crediti -.-



Be quello da fastidio pure a me.Per non parlare dei geni che iniziano a farsi autogol..Bha..Ma nemmeno io posso permettermi gli IF,però ero curioso di vedere quanto costassero.Ci sono 2 o 3 Ronaldo IF diversi tra di loro, e ce ne uno che addirittura costa sui 10milioni di crediti.Roba assurda e insensata secondo me.
Io ora sono in quarta categoria in stagioni online,vediamo fino a dove arrivo,per ora FUT lo accantonato,però mi pare d'avere sui 10mila crediti.L'ultimo acquisto che ho fatto è stato Vidal e prima di lui Pogba che per me è un centrocampista fantastico,lo adoro è stupendo da usare.Fa bene la fase d'attacco e quella di difesa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io gioco solo nel Pro Club


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2015)

3 giorni che l'online fa schifo su FUT ---


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ho rivalutato tantissimo il Torneo on line... dopo mesi passati a spremere Fut devo dire che lìaver riscoperto questa modalità mi ha ridato un po' di entusiasmo.. è molto più lenta e giocabile


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sto valutando l'opzione di venderlo.Avevate ragione voi,questo Fifa 15 fa schifo.
Tanto ormai la soddisfazione d'essere arrivato in Divisione 1 in modalità stagioni e d'averla vinta me la son tolta.


----------



## Liuke (24 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho rivalutato tantissimo il Torneo on line... dopo mesi passati a spremere Fut devo dire che lìaver riscoperto questa modalità mi ha ridato un po' di entusiasmo.. è molto più lenta e giocabile


boh è strana....fifa ti porta volutamente a suplementari/rigori.
Su 10 partite di torneo almeno 7 finiscono ai suplementari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> boh è strana....fifa ti porta volutamente a suplementari/rigori.
> Su 10 partite di torneo almeno 7 finiscono ai suplementari.



i tornei non sono giocabili ... ieri per sfizio mi sono iscritto prima partita quello che gioca contro di me ha : 

Neur
lahm - boateng -thiago silva - ( terzino un brasiliano non ricordo il nome ) 

centrocampo del Bayern 

bale Messi Neymar 


prima sostituzione , fuori bale dentro ibra ..


i 3 davanti ovviamente non erano carte normali ma nere.. dai che schifo è sta roba ?? 

è impossibile giocare contro i bimbi ******* che buttano 200 euro in crediti per avere la squadra più forte di tutti.. poi fanno 2 gol e se la passano in difesa.. 

cioè capiamoci .. mi vien voglia di spaccare il gioco ..


----------



## Liuke (26 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> i tornei non sono giocabili ... ieri per sfizio mi sono iscritto prima partita quello che gioca contro di me ha :
> 
> Neur
> lahm - boateng -thiago silva - ( terzino un brasiliano non ricordo il nome )
> ...



non mi dici nulla di nuovo ahahahah
fortunatamente dopo qualche sculata nei pack anche io ho squadre degne di nota però c'è gente che non si regola
l'altro giorno ho trovato uno che gicoava cosi
neuer
carvaja(nero) boateng sergio ramos(blu) marcelo
lahm iniesta(blu) kroos(nero)
bale messi ronaldo

sostituzioni ibra e suarez


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Beh è quelli che hanno 3/4 giocatori storici ?? Dai ..


----------



## Liuke (26 Gennaio 2015)

te hai xbox....io me la farei solo per giocare con sheva ahahahah curiosità che prezzi ha?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> te hai xbox....io me la farei solo per giocare con sheva ahahahah curiosità che prezzi ha?



Non ricordo ma almeno 700.000 / 800.000 crediti


----------



## Liuke (26 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ricordo ma almeno 700.000 / 800.000 crediti


niente di improponibile con un paio di sculate....io ora ho da vendere lacazette sif sbustato quando valeva 130k ora ne vale 650-700 per via del probabilissimo upgrade
e isco sif 

il mio obiettivo è farmi robben vendendo sti due


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

mi sto quasi abituando al gioco più lento del torneo.. quasi mi piace di più anche perché è molto più difficile andare via palla al piede e segnare .. 

comunque ho capito come bloccare quelli che vanno via da soli non devi affrontarli con il difensore ma con il centrocampista da dietro.. 70 su 100 riesci a portarla via.. 

se è messi qualcuno d'altro no.. li ci vuole il fucile


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mi sto quasi abituando al gioco più lento del torneo.. quasi mi piace di più anche perché è molto più difficile andare via palla al piede e segnare ..
> 
> comunque ho capito come bloccare quelli che vanno via da soli non devi affrontarli con il difensore ma con il centrocampista da dietro.. 70 su 100 riesci a portarla via..
> 
> se è messi qualcuno d'altro no.. li ci vuole il fucile



Anche Robben è imprendibile....odioso.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2015)

io odio quelli che fanno tutte le skills con quadrado ....alla terza di fila il mio giocatore prende il rosso ( ma casualmente quadrado si infortuna ).....


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> io odio quelli che fanno tutte le skills con quadrado ....alla terza di fila il mio giocatore prende il rosso ( ma casualmente quadrado si infortuna ).....



ci sono giocatori ODIOSI normalmente bimbiminkia che passano la palla solo e sempre a lui.. poi si mettono li ti aspettano e skillano...

mi viene una rabbia.. ma che senso ha ? che divertimento è ? ma gioca sta partita ..


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ci sono giocatori ODIOSI normalmente bimbiminkia che passano la palla solo e sempre a lui.. poi si mettono li ti aspettano e skillano...
> 
> mi viene una rabbia.. ma che senso ha ? che divertimento è ? ma gioca sta partita ..



no questi non giocano mai...ho trovato uno che aveva in attacco :

quadrado - lacazette - emenike ( ti lascio immaginare l'intesa.....) non ho resistito e me ne sono andato....

ultimate team si sta' rivelando uno schifo totale , tra skill e tiri a giro non c'e' piu' nessuno che fa' un minimo di gioco.


----------



## iceman. (30 Gennaio 2015)

Io splendidi e darren siamo giocatori seri


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Non so se qualcuno ci sta facendo caso, ma nelle ultime 2/3 settimane il multiplayer offline è roba da denuncia. Bug continui, rimpalli e collisioni ridicoli e si riesce a segnare da centrocampo con cani e porci. Anche voi state avendo questi problemi?


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Febbraio 2015)

Io l'ho venduto la scorsa settimana.L'avevo pagato 50 euro da Console Planet...L'ho venduto a 35 euro.
Quest'anno per me Fifa ha toppato di brutto.Resto senza giochi di calcio,visto che anche Pes fa schifo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Febbraio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> no questi non giocano mai...ho trovato uno che aveva in attacco :
> 
> quadrado - lacazette - emenike ( ti lascio immaginare l'intesa.....) non ho resistito e me ne sono andato....
> 
> *ultimate team si sta' rivelando uno schifo totale* , tra skill e tiri a giro non c'e' piu' nessuno che fa' un minimo di gioco.


Ultimate Team fa schifo da Fifa 13. Hanno avuto due anni per migliorarlo, complimenti EA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ultimate Team fa schifo da Fifa 13. Hanno avuto due anni per migliorarlo, complimenti EA.



Veramente , devono risolvere il problema dei crediti... dai così hanno rovinato tutto il gioco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2015)

raga ho questo problema : 

Giocando il torneo online uso la Colombia che oltre ad avere il fortissimo Zapata  ha qualche " discreto " giocatore.. 

vorrei convocare in nazionale Ibarbo chiaramente e palesemente buggato ..ma non so come si fa a cambiare la rosa ( e ci riesco ) poi come faccio nell online a caricare la rosa con Ibarbo ?? 

so che si può perché ieri ho giocato contro uno che usava il brasile e aveva Ronaldinho e Willian che sono fuori dalla nazionale quindi si può.. 

qualcuno ha idea come si possa fare ?


----------



## iceman. (5 Marzo 2015)

Prova a inserirlo offline in nazionale restando sempre connesso però...altrimenti non so.


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Marzo 2015)

fatto l'aggiornamento di oggi e' sempre piu' penoso...ut si blocca di continuo...

proprio un bel gioco ...fatto con i piedi.


----------



## Liuke (10 Marzo 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> fatto l'aggiornamento di oggi e' sempre piu' penoso...ut si blocca di continuo...
> 
> proprio un bel gioco ...fatto con i piedi.


invece io prima di questo aggiornamento avevo un problema che ora sembra essere risolto...in pratica ogni volta che cercavo una partita ci mettevo tipo 15 min perchè mi dava continui errori tipo "la connessione con 'avversario si è interrotta" "la sessione non è piu disponibile" "l'avversario ha abbandonato la partita" ecc...ora invece va senza problemi


----------

